
Find something Rusty to work on - JoshTriplett
https://www.rustaceans.org/findwork
======
dtolnay
This site was launched today to coincide with the beginning of the "impl
period". We plan to finish off our 2017 roadmap goals by spinning down the RFC
process for 2017 and spending the rest of the year focused purely on
implementation work—which doesn't just mean code! Here is the full
announcement and roster of working groups:

[https://blog.rust-lang.org/2017/09/18/impl-future-for-
rust.h...](https://blog.rust-lang.org/2017/09/18/impl-future-for-rust.html)

------
reificator
Just having a resource like this available is a great sign for the community's
long term health.

~~~
vvanders
Yeah, Rust has a fantastic community. Easily the most welcoming one I've seen.
Even more impressive given the problem space it lives in.

~~~
spraak
It makes me wish I had problems in that space to work with Rust :P

~~~
reificator
This link shows a whole page full of them. :)

------
jdc
Is there a similar list for Python? This is the closest I'm able to find:

[https://bugs.python.org/issue?status=1&@sort=-activity&@disp...](https://bugs.python.org/issue?status=1&@sort=-activity&@dispname=Easy%20issues&@startwith=0&@filter=&@group=priority&@columns=id,activity,title,creator,status&keywords=6&@action=search&@pagesize=50).

~~~
mdholloway
You might give OpenHatch a look:

[https://openhatch.org/search/?language=Python&q=](https://openhatch.org/search/?language=Python&q=)

~~~
trextrex
Looks like OpenHatch is planning to shutdown? (Or maybe I misunderstood the
blog post)

[https://blog.openhatch.org/2017/celebrating-our-successes-
an...](https://blog.openhatch.org/2017/celebrating-our-successes-and-winding-
down-as-an-organization/)

~~~
mdholloway
D'oh, I had not seen that. Sorry!

------
chewbacha
I was literally just desiring something like this!

